# PunkBusted!



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

I have solved almost all of my problems with playing Battlefield 2142 Online now. Except this one, every time I join a server it "PunkBusted" me after about 3-4 minutes in game. Everything is updated so I dont know what the problem could possibly be. Does anyone know what this is or how to fix it?
Are their any free programs that anyone knows about that can find the problems and tell you what to do to fix them?
Thank you!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I had the same thing, a simple solution.
Right click your 2142 icon on your desktop, go to properties,
then go to the compatibility tab and down near the bottom you will have to tick the box that say's "Run this program as an administrator" 
Click apply and you should be set

Basically what is happening is vista is not letting Punkbuster update so punkbuster kick you off the server, running as admin stops this


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Now its giving me this pop up. The attachment is what its saying, this game has been driving me nuts!


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

so I went into properties and clicked and applied "Run as Administrator" and "Run in XP Mode." Ever since I did that the game is giving me the whole Ensure the install disc thing........

Please help
Thank you!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

DO you have the latest patch installed ?

Maybe clean the disk ?

You are not using a "No CD" crack are you ?

worst case, reinstall and when installing don't do an install off the auto start.
Explore the disk and find the SETUP.EXE and right click it and select " Run as Admin"
Then once it has installed, patch it with the latest patch ( 1.25 i think )
then do the admin thing with the shortcut again as well


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah all the updates are in and installed but now it kicks me out and yeah its a legit game just like my BFME 2 its registered with EA and the whole nine But now I have the "Install Disc" problem fixed but now when I go into servers it kicks me out literally 4 minutes into the game. I contacted PunkBuster about it and am dialoging with them about it but I cant figure out anything. Whatd you think?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

I fixed the "Install Disc" issue by just going into properties and undoing the Run as Admin and the Run in XP Mode. I dont know why that worked but now I am having the server problems so stupidly frustrating. Thank you so much!


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you guys know how to fix the PunkBuster problem it is so frustrating. Now I have the "Install Disc" problem fixed but now when I go into servers it kicks me out literally 4 minutes into the game. I contacted PunkBuster about it and am dialoging with them about it but I cant figure out anything. Whatd you think?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

did you try just doing the run as admin without the Run in XP mode ?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah, it was still giving me the install disc message so now it kind of works but still kicks me ouyt of servers. im talking to evenbalance about it but it seems slow to resolve


----------



## JohnJPrus58 (Jun 23, 2008)

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All you do is install the disc again and it will work for about 3 months with out Punk Busting.


note: it works for all mac and sometimes Windows

with no connection problems restart and quit safari of internet eplorer of any other internet browser


----------



## marloc123 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey
I have šroblem with PunkBuster 
When i stard some server about 3 sec i enter it PunkBuster kinc me out
I dont know what to do
I have vista so this dont help....


----------



## marloc123 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey
I have problem with PunkBuster
When i start some server about 3 sec i enter it PunkBuster kick me out
I dont know what to do
I have vista so this dont help....


----------



## flipmaster (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok you need to do the following:

1 download PBsetup, install it, run it (www.evenbalance.com)
2 select the game
3 click on '' check for updates''
4 run Battlefield in administrator mode by going to proporties > compatibiliteit (dont know the word in english anyone knows?)
and check the box

Well, that is all I had to do, and btw, I've got Vista32bit

PS: Just read the FAQ on www.evenbalance.com point 4 is in there


----------

